# New and excited!



## ghostesswiththemostess (Aug 13, 2013)

Hello! I'm new to HauntForum but excited to be here! This year will be my third Halloween party and I'm ready to take it to the next level! I had about 75 people over last year but my decorations were still amateur (not saying I didn't love them) but any advice or suggestions would be appreciated! I'm planning on a graveyard in the yard, a spiders lair on the porch, and not certain what I want to do inside. Thanks! Excited to be here!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Welcome GWTM! Just browse through the "albums" tab to see pictures of members' haunts or look through the "showroom" in the home page index. Or in the "search" tab you can type in a key word and check threads and posts with a specific subject you are interested in. Browse away!


----------



## CrazedHaunter (Nov 18, 2012)

Welcome Ghostess


----------



## ghostesswiththemostess (Aug 13, 2013)

Thanks, Copchick! Will do!


----------



## WickedOne1414 (Aug 9, 2013)




----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Welcome Ghostess....let's see what ya got! Ghosts? Spiders? Wickedness?.....Love to see your pictures.....


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

If you want ideas, this is the place! Look around and ask questions. Everyone here is very helpful and enthusiastic.


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Hello and welcome, in a few years you will have stuff with no place to put it from being on here.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome.


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## Wispurs (Oct 9, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to Haunt Forum!


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Welcome to the HauntForum....there is a never ending supply of great ideas here. People here are willing to help in anyway they can. Glad you have found us, and we hope you will become an active member here!


----------



## DreadKnightswife (Oct 16, 2011)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Welcome Aboard!


----------



## Georgeb68 (Mar 26, 2013)

Welcome!


----------



## Magic13 (Dec 20, 2012)

Welcome!!!! Hope you find some ideas!!!!!


----------



## ghostesswiththemostess (Aug 13, 2013)

Thanks everyone! I'll post an album with pics from last year!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Welcome to the forum - look forward to seeing your photos!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## ghostesswiththemostess (Aug 13, 2013)

Everyone is so helpful already! Thanks so much!


----------



## kauldron (Oct 17, 2011)

Welcome to the HauntForum. Nice to have another new haunter along.


----------

